# Seikorama



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I thought it was about time I posted a few pics of my vintage Seiko's.

*Starting with my 6138's from the 70's*

6138-3002 from July 1977.










6138-8039 from September 1976.










*Next up the 6139's again from the 70's*

6139-7060 from September 1975.










6139-7100 from February 1977.










TBC...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

*A few other oldies*

A 7625-8043 Sportsmatic from February 1969.










And finally a 6105-8110 from the early 70's (sorry it went in for a service this morning and I don't know the case number)










Of the many modern Sieko's I've had, this is the only one that remains, truly a prince amongst beaters and one of the best pick up and go anywhere watches I've ever had. An SHC063 or sawtooth to give it it's slang name, photographed next to some Swiss crap 










And if you're wondering how I can be so precise about the dates (hey I know I'm good but I'm hopefully not quite that sad) here's a link to production calender.

http://www.ittc.ku.edu/~jgauch/watch/seiko.html

Hope you enjoyed the watches and if you have any questions, fire away.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Gary,

Very nice collection.

I am just thinking that the 6138-3002 is A must in a collection. A kind of reference for a perfect design, IMHO.

Bertrand


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Nice clean looking collection, and that site for production date will come in handy at some point in the future I'm sure.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Seikotastic! - Lovely collection & thanks for the link which revealed my recent buy below to be: Watch movement number: 6309 Watch serial number: 7294 Production date: Feb, 1977 ... Paul

PS - On the lookout for a 7100 if you spot one


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

ooooh gary- the second 6138 (6138-8039 from September 1976.) is absolutely peachy, wear it in good health 

john


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have said it before but I love the dial colour on the 6138-8039


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

They're immaculate Gary, thankyou for sharing. I love old Seikos! 

A.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

nice collection .i must admit to being addicted to the 6138 range of watches and will be concentrating on them from now on .

jason.


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

It is a great collection, congrats! i like a lot the 7625-8043 Sportsmatic

thanks for the pics

S!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

As always beautifully pictured Gary. I really love the 6105-8110. Sometime in the future I'd like to get my hands on one of them.

Cheers Stu


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

My imagination - or Seiko were neater and tidyer in those days...?

Some of those are just stunning. Seiko - not expensive but certainly not cheap. A hell of a lot of style and workmanship for the money. Makes me quite jealous to look at them. Doubt I'd buy a modern Seiko these days. I really do prefer the oldies.

V


----------

